# A Horizontal Experience



## Richard Horne (Jun 24, 2011)

This is my second engine model, a horizontal steam engine with 1" bore and 1 1/2" stroke. It was built from PM Research castings and plans using a small lathe and mini-mill and required about six months of intermittent and part-time work. The original PM Research flywheel was too spindly for my taste, so I substituted a heftier Stuart 5" flywheel casting. I also built a fly-ball governor from Stuart drawings, with modification to use a simple cylindrical control valve rather than the awesomely difficult flapper valve in the original design.




















Below is a video showing the engine running on low-pressure compressed air.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNWIQPzCN74]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNWIQPzCN74[/ame]

If you wish to have a look at my other engines, you can find them <a href="http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=7403.msg77166#msg77166">here </a> and <a href="http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=14461.msg148708#msg148708">here. </a>

Cheers,
Richard Horne


----------



## Sleazey (Jun 24, 2011)

Very nice job. That's a pretty good looking little machine!


----------



## dsquire (Jun 24, 2011)

Richard

That is a very nice engine Richard and it looks like it will be a good runner for you as well. Thanks for sharing it with us. :bow: :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## willburrrr2003 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Richard, you built a fine engine there  :bow:

Regards,

  Will


----------



## cfellows (Jun 28, 2011)

Very nice job! And I do like you choice of flywheels. I always thought that PM Research engine would be more popular if they offered it with a beefier, 6-spoke flywheel instead of the 5 spoke.

Chuck


----------



## Maryak (Jun 28, 2011)

Richard,

Very Nice Mill Engine. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------

